# Congratulations Lynnm and DH



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Lynn and DH

Just saw this.....................



Lynnm said:


> Can I just add mine - me and DH have been approved today.      We are just so excited. Going to enjoy some nice champagne to celebrate.
> 
> Lynn xx


Congratulations to you both

You are now "parents in waiting"

Hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

Congrats on being parents in waiting 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wigantwo said:


> Congratulation lynn and dh fantastic news.


(sorry only way i could get this on this thread for you)

x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn! I knew today would be a good day!!! Hope your wait is a short one!

sundog
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulationsx

PBM


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Lynn & DH!!

Enjoy the celebrating.
Love
OT x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations! 

may all your dreams come true very soon,

much love,

Magenta, Mr Magenta and Bubbles


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


    

Hope your wait is a short one!

Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done Lynn.. 
great news 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations to you both.   

Cindy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many congratulations to you both. xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thankyou so much for your kind words. 

We are totally ecstatic by our approval, and just so excited  

So the 'waiting' begins 

Lynn xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi lynn

Sooooo pleased to read about your approval at panel. Hope you enjoyed the champagne and can find things to enjoy about the waiting!!

We go to panel on Thurs 3pm.........champagne on ice in anticipation of a positive outcome!! DH and I have a new all consuming catch phrase - BRING IT ON!!

Looking forward to 'waiting' with you
HHH


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Many congratulations to both of you!!


Best wishes and love
from ever & family x


----------

